# New Survival Technique



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Man doesn't Eat for 70 Years, Scientists around the World are Interested-and We should be, too.
http://eslkevin.wordpress.com/2010/...d-the-world-are-interested-and-we-should-too/


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't eaten since 1953.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I have Unicorns for sale ..... they like to be petted, don't need to eat or drink, and no messy clean up.

I also like turtles. 

Better not the dip$h!ts in the White House hear about this, they might try to make it a school lunch policy or fold it into obamacare.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sure. Man doesn't live on bread alone but I'm bettin there is a baloney sammich or 2 in his past. I call BS!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Rumor now is that there is a book deal and a movie on this guy, "Survival for Real Dummies 1,2,3 " and the sequel " How to get Rich off Peppers" .:teehee:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Part II of New Survival Technique.*

10 Foods That Can Make You Sick.
http://health.yahoo.net/articles/nutrition/photos/10-types-food-can-make-you-sick#0
Now we are going at it again , it seems to me that the media needs something new to write about , food ,maybe that guy in India read the article.


----------



## TinaTwilight (Oct 9, 2013)

These tips, tricks and skills are based off of many years spent camping, hiking, and hunting. As a kid, I camped almost every weekend. I happily camped in blizzards and sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

As a kid I walked 37 miles to the school bus stop through 14 feet deep snow, AND it was up hill both directions.



TinaTwilight said:


> These tips, tricks and skills are based off of many years spent camping, hiking, and hunting. As a kid, I camped almost every weekend. I happily camped in blizzards and sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

hmmmm survives on nectar from the hole in his palette so hes been living on snot for 68 years nifty three year olds should never need feeding. Smells like BS to me. wall off that cave for a year and see what if anything comes out of it


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

TinaTwilight said:


> These tips, tricks and skills are based off of many years spent camping, hiking, and hunting. As a kid, I camped almost every weekend. I happily camped in blizzards and sub-zero temperatures.


well I am confused, I have no idea what your post has to do with the original OP, However, since you talked about tips, tricks and skills and "happily camping in blizzards and sub-zero temperatures", since this is a forum to learn, perhaps you could share some of your experience's with us or maybe a trick or two.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> As a kid I walked 37 miles to the school bus stop through 14 feet deep snow, AND it was up hill both directions.


Ha, Sourdough I got you beat for me it was 40 miles through 15 ft. of snow with a river at the bottom of the hills that I had to cross, and I didn't have shoes!


----------

